# ASA Adjudication on Lush & APA anti reptile campagine



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

In August 2010 cosmetic retailers Lush joined forces with the Animal Protection Agency in a campaign entitled “I’m a chameleon get me out of here”. A number of complaints were made to the Advertising Standards Authority about literature produced by Lush & APA on the grounds it was misleading and inaccurate. 

Eight issues were investigated by the ASA and today they publish there finding, *a damning indictment against both parties as six of the eight complaints were upheld on the grounds of lack of truthfulness. *

Full report is here:
http://www.asa.org.uk/ASA-action/Adjudications/2012/5/Lush-Retail-Ltd/SHP_ADJ_134880.aspx


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Well done Chris you beat me to it, I was just about to post the link myself!

I wonder if the attack on you yesterday was somehow connected with today's publication?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Graham said:


> Well done Chris you beat me to it, I was just about to post the link myself!
> 
> I wonder if the attack on you yesterday was somehow connected with today's publication?


I missed that unfortunately, it seems that I am unpopular in certain quarters!

This was also directed at me yesterday as well!

*Animal Protection Agency slams the London Pet Show for promoting exotic pets*

But do I give a rats dangly bits – no, in a word.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Harveys and Lush rapped by the ASA

Poole-based Lush received 14 complaints for an online sales promotion which was part of a campaign against the reptile trade.

The ASA said that a number of claims from Lush and the Animal Protection Agency about the treatment of reptiles were misleading and could not be substantiated.


However, Lush said that the sales promotion was part of a campaign to raise awareness of animal welfare issues and did not believe it was within the ASA's remit.

The ASA said that Lush added that "an 'upheld' adjudication would be a serious impingement on the right to free speech" and that the complainants might have had "differing opinions" on animal welfare.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Lush ad banned over claims that reptile trading was driving species to extinction

An ad for cosmetics company Lush has been banned by the advertising watchdog after it ruled that its claim that reptile trading was driving the species to extinction was false.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Thats brilliant Chris, thanks for posting.

However, is there no other punishment for their blatant disregard of advertising law, other than being told they can't run that ad again, despite having not shown it in almost 2 years?
Bit of a shame if you ask me, but still
1 - 0 to the herpers!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Tarron said:


> Thats brilliant Chris, thanks for posting.
> 
> However, is there no other punishment for their blatant disregard of advertising law, other than being told they can't run that ad again, despite having not shown it in almost 2 years?
> Bit of a shame if you ask me, but still
> 1 - 0 to the herpers!


Let me start by clarifying that I was not one of the complainants; I merely posted the findings here this morning. I would like to express my gratitude to those who did care enough to take the time and trouble to actually do something, rather than simply take it on the chin as we usually do. I did conceder that we should make a formal complain but after consulting with our lawyers decided against it.

It is quite extraordinary how long it has taken the ASAP to adjudicate on the complaints, but from our point of view timing could not have been better. This adjudication completely destroys any vestiges of credibility that the Animal Protection Agency and its associates may have had. Additionally, and most importantly as a result the latest report just submitted to the Commission now in tatters.

Yes it would have been nice if the ASA could have imposed heavy financial penalties against Lush and the APA. Nevertheless Lush has paid a heavy price by alienating a significant number of customers and the damage done to the credibility of the APA _et al_ is priceless. 

All in all a good day and you can rest assured this adjudication will be used to its fullest extent.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Of course, I completely agree that the outcome is brilliant still, a ruined reputation does more damage than a one off fine I suppose.

And with current interest in the reptile community in the EU, as you say, It could help our case.

Would the FBH consider it worthwhile If members were to use this ASA report as evidence when lobbying their MEPs, to speak out against any bans, etc?

I only thank you, Chris, for raising the link and for all the other hard work you and your team do for our communtiy. My sincerest thanks to all those who complained and those who continue to assist in The fight against extreme animal rights groups such as the APA

Hopefully, Lush will think twice in future, about who they jump in to bed with, purely to sell soap.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Graham said:


> Well done Chris you beat me to it, I was just about to post the link myself!
> 
> I wonder if the attack on you yesterday was somehow connected with today's publication?


 where was this ?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its good news,however the A.P.A. sill have the original propaganda on their website.I would have thought that they would have to withdraw this.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Tarron said:


> Would the FBH consider it worthwhile If members were to use this ASA report as evidence when lobbying their MEPs, to speak out against any bans, etc?


Absolutely, clearly the APA and other fanatical anti’s will be targeting shows again this year so it is well worth making certain that MPs, Local Authorities, the media etc are well aware of the facts. This adjudication if hugely damaging and shows Ms Tolland and the rest of her cronies in their true colours, so lets make sure everyone is aware of it!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

colinm said:


> Its good news,however the A.P.A. sill have the original propaganda on their website.I would have thought that they would have to withdraw this.


That would require the APA to act with integrity, so not really very likely is it?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

penfold said:


> where was this ?


It was on this forum yesterday, someone joined and immediately made a fairly long post accusing Chris of all sorts of things, he posted it in several sections before he was banned and the posts deleted.

Apart from the nature of the accusations it was no different to the sort of spammers we have to deal with every day.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking at their main page we are still number one in their sights at the minute.....

Animal Protection Agency

at least this one ruling by the ASA may help to undermine their web of lies and selected hand picked facts about our hobby and love :2thumb:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

When I get a chance tonight, because I try not to work too hard, I will compile an email for my local MEP and include this report to debunk thier claims, etc.

ThinkI may also report the APA website for using an advertising campaign that they have been told to cease using.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't forget that the APA have a rather cosy relationship with a certain Green Party MP who supports their aims, voters in her constituency really ought to know that she's in league with a group that has now been shown officially to use lies in their propaganda. 

Anyone here a resident of Brighton?


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

I complained! I'm well chuffed that we've finally got it at least partly sorted. I had a massive argument with the manager of our local lush store when I questioned him on it.

It makes me sick that some people still don't realise the good that the reptile keeping community actually do. The argument I always use is the near extinction of the crested gecko and how people breeding them in captivity has allowed them to thrive again.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Tarron said:


> When I get a chance tonight, because I try not to work too hard, I will compile an email for my local MEP and include this report to debunk thier claims, etc.
> 
> ThinkI may also report the APA website for using an advertising campaign that they have been told to cease using.


Correst me if I'm wrong but the ASA could only get involved because the original leaflet included a subscription form for the APA and therefore constituted advertising - albeit non commercial. 

They would still be free to reproduce the information on their own website I believe.... As long as they aren't asking for money.

I obviously wish they could bee forced to publish a retraction but....yeah....


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think the reason the ASA became involved is because the APA leaflets were being distributed by Lush as a part of their own marketing campaign, so there was a definite commercial link, that's mentioned near the beginning of the adjudication.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Mmmmm a lot more of us these days :2thumb: I do often wonder if we should all go en-mass and pay her a visit!!!!:whistling2: That woman just can't keep her beak out of anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I noticed that links were posted to the article in this thread on their facebook page here this morning ;-

Welcome to Facebook

However, they have been removed.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

gaz140 said:


> I complained! I'm well chuffed that we've finally got it at least partly sorted. I had a massive argument with the manager of our local lush store when I questioned him on it.
> 
> It makes me sick that some people still don't realise the good that the reptile keeping community actually do. The argument I always use is the near extinction of the crested gecko and how people breeding them in captivity has allowed them to thrive again.


I remember Ginnerone mentioning his rants at staff members, etc, during this escapade.

I always quote the Crestie too, such a brilliant example of how responsible pet keeping and conservation can attain so much good. Rather than just demand little Sally give her leopard gecko up to be euthanised, as it clearly can't be reintroduced!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Tarron said:


> I remember Ginnerone mentioning his rants at staff members, etc, during this escapade.
> 
> I always quote the Crestie too, such a brilliant example of how responsible pet keeping and conservation can attain so much good. Rather than just demand little Sally give her leopard gecko up to be euthanised, as it clearly can't be reintroduced!


Nice to know its not just me that trots that one out on occasion... Theres nothing better than after having to listen to someone rant about "wild animals belonging in the wild" and "The pet trade is destroying our planet", to sweetly ask "So, ever heard of the New Caladonian Crested Gecko??"


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> In August 2010 cosmetic retailers Lush joined forces with the Animal Protection Agency in a campaign entitled “I’m a chameleon get me out of here”. A number of complaints were made to the Advertising Standards Authority about literature produced by Lush & APA on the grounds it was misleading and inaccurate.
> 
> Eight issues were investigated by the ASA and today they publish there finding, *a damning indictment against both parties as six of the eight complaints were upheld on the grounds of lack of truthfulness. *
> 
> ...


Will this make executives at Lush,:blush::blush::blush:.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Geomyda said:


> Will this make executives at Lush,:blush::blush::blush:.


Probably not, Lush appears to have a track record of such adjudications and seems to pay scant regard to them. For a company that claims to be ‘ethical’ they appear to have a very perverse sense of ethics in my view! Far more damaging to them was the reaction from their customers, or should I say former customers. A spectacular own goal winning Lush the prestigious accolade of the ‘Richard Cranium’ Awarded for industry 2010.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for this, makes all the hard work and effort we all did here with the poster, protests, emails and complaints etc worth while. All be it 2 years to late but the fact something happened is good. 

Have people already emailed the link to Lush would be nice if those who complained could follow this up. 

jay


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Posted it on their facebook page and the local belfast branches page as well.....may have made it's way onto the APA's fb page as well....oops!!:blush:


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

All links now removed from APA page and the group is now closed so as they cannot be replaced......obviously they don't want their 315 friends to know the real truth about their rediculous claims:censor:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Great news and a good victory for the community. It just shows that the stuff these supposed animal welfare activists come out with has no real factual basis. I care for animals and their welfare, and my reptile keeping in no way contradicts my morals on animal welfare.

Well done Chris, and keep up the good work.

I think it s a great idea to email reports such as these to the Green Party MP and other politicians.


----------

